# Essbase member out of place



## maryann_mack

Hi, I'm brand new to the forum and also new to essbase.  I have an error message "member X is out of place".  I did not create the file, but work it for my grouop. Can anyone tell me what to do to fix that? 

thanks  
Maryann


----------



## PDuPre'

*Essbase spreadsheet specific error - see below*

Essbase is an multi-dimensional database.  That means there are multiple dimensions within the database.  Each piece of data in the database is assigned one member from each dimension.  When you retrieve data from Essbase within Excel, each data cell knows what member it represents from each dimension.
There are rules for setting up an Essbase spreadsheet to make this possible.  In short, you have a cell that can't identify only one member from each dimension in order to display that information for you.
Generally your company would have an experienced Essbase/Excel user who can tutor you on setting up the spreadsheet for your purposes.


----------

